# Does Anybody Answer Questions????????????



## macbouncer_123 (Nov 14, 2008)

looks like someone doesnt like people with an oppinion and has to go running to mummy because somebody spoke back to them. errrrmmmm i wonder who that was . does there name rhyme with "foolian". who ever complained post back. so i can have a good laugh.


----------



## Graphite (Nov 6, 2008)




----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

We dont mind opinions here,its idiots we dont like.


----------

